

Start-Up Blends Old-Fashioned Matchmaking and Algorithms - JrobertsHstaff
http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/23/business/smallbusiness/start-up-blends-old-fashioned-matchmaking-and-algorithms.html?_r=0&module=ArrowsNav&contentCollection=Small%20Business&action=keypress&region=FixedLeft&pgtype=article

======
harmegido
The article completely buried the lede for me: very excited to here more about
this company on the StartUp podcast.

